# Firefox plante sans arrêt



## chrydee (3 Septembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai tout essayé, tout cherché, rien n'y fait.

Je suis sous 10.4.10, Firefox , sur un MacBookPro.

Depuis maintenant un mois et demi, régulièrement, trop régulièrement, Firefox plante. Il gèle, tout simplement, obligé de le forcer à quitter huit à dix fois par jour. 

J'ai viré les plug-ins Google, qui apparemment, gênaient son bon fonctionnement. J'ai viré la plupart des modules, pour ne garder que Session Manager, Faster Fox, Video Downloader, Foxy Tunes et Down them All. J'ai mis les préférences à la poubelle... Rien n'y fait...

Or, aucun autre navigateur ne peut me convenir. Comment faire pour avoir un FFox qui fonctionne ? Suis je seul avec ce souci ? Merci d'avance ! 

C.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Septembre 2007)

Et pourquoi aucun autre navigateur ne peut te convenir?


----------



## chrydee (3 Septembre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Et pourquoi aucun autre navigateur ne peut te convenir?



En raison d'une toolbar qu'on utilise au boulot, du plug in Del.icio.us, parce que je ne peux vivre sans sauvegarde de session, tout ça


----------



## SergeD (3 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
quelle version de FireFox?

Pour moi,
la 2.0.0.3 était parfaite,
la 2.0.0.4 plantait régulièrement,
la 2.0.0.5 idem,
la 2.0.0.6 marche très bien.


----------



## chrydee (3 Septembre 2007)

2.0.0.6. Et ça plante depuis la 2.0.0.4...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2007)

Peut-être faire une "clean install" en virant tout ce qui de près ou de loin concerne Firefox.


----------



## chrydee (3 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Peut-être faire une "clean install" en virant tout ce qui de près ou de loin concerne Firefox.



Tu veux dire réinstaller Mac os X. C'est pas un peu périlleux ? J'ai peur de perdre pas mal de choses...

Sinon, j'oubliais de préciser ce qui arrive quelquefois : Firefox se pose devant les autres applis. Tout fonctionne correctement, sauf que la fenêtre Firefox reste en permanence devant les autres et bloque le pomme+alt+esc... Est-ce lié au plugin DivX ?


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2007)

chrydee a dit:


> Tu veux dire r&#233;installer Mac os X. C'est pas un peu p&#233;rilleux ? J'ai peur de perdre pas mal de choses...
> 
> Sinon, j'oubliais de pr&#233;ciser ce qui arrive quelquefois : Firefox se pose devant les autres applis. Tout fonctionne correctement, sauf que la fen&#234;tre Firefox reste en permanence devant les autres et bloque le pomme+alt+esc... Est-ce li&#233; au plugin DivX ?



Je disais de virer *compl&#232;tement firefox* et tout les dossiers qui vont avec (profile etc). Tu sauvegarde tout tes signets, et tu DL la derni&#232;re version de Firefox


----------



## divoli (3 Septembre 2007)

Tu supprimes les extensions et les th&#232;mes.

Tu vires la plist org.mozilla.firefox.org.

Tu r&#233;installes Firefox.

Tu essayes dans un premier temps sans r&#233;installer les th&#232;mes et extensions.


N.B.: Avant de faire &#231;a, tu peux consulter la console d'erreur de Firefox, pour voir s'il n'y a pas une extension qui fiche la pagaille...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Septembre 2007)

Connais-tu Flock?


----------

